# Halloween music by Robert J. Walsh



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a link to Robert J. Walsh's discography. A lot of it is Halloween music. I first heard him on Music Choice's Sounds of the Seasons station. Music choice is a series of music channels on Comcast and other digital cable providers. http://teemix.aufeminin.com/w/musique/d89664-robert-walsh-discographie.html


----------

